# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Formulaire pour sharepoint

## simounth

Bonjour,

je dbute sous sharepoint et infopath, et je ne suis pas sur de partir dans la bonne direction.
On me demande de crer un formulaire, qui devra tre rempli depuis sharepoint.
Ce formulaire doit faire appel a une base de donne access pour remplir certains champs automatiquement.
Lors de la validation, les donnes doivent tres stockes dans une base de donne.

Si je ne me trompe pas, je ne peux pas crer mon formulaire avec access puisqu'on ne peux pas exporter les formulaires access sous sharepoint.

J'ai donc dcid de dbuter avec infopath, mais je viens de m'apercevoir qu'apparemment, si je coche l'option pour ouvrir le formulaire dans le navigateur, je ne pourrais pas intragir avec une base de donne access...

Donc je ne sais pas comment faire..
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider?

Est-ce que je suis oblig de crer mon formulaire avec infopath?
Si je cre ma base de donne sous access et qu'ensuite je l'exporte en liste sharepoint, j'ai bien un formulaire avec tous les champs  remplir, mais est-il possible de mettre en forme celui-ci afin de placer les champs o on le souhaite etc...

Merci d'avance

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour, 
Etant dans la section InfoPath du forum, je vais te guider la dessus.

En effet, en form services (formulaire host dans une page aspx) il n'est pas possible de se connecter nativement  Access.

Par contre il est possible de faire du code personnalis pour se connecter ou voir utiliser un web service qui tu auras dvelopp.

Mais as tu vraiment besoin d'un formulaire Form Services? Ne peux tu pas utiliser uniquement le logiciel InfoPath (tout dpend si tes utilisateurs possdent infopath sur leur machine)?
Dans ce cas la tu pourrais te connecter nativement  access.

Ensuite des remarques sur tes autres questions:
    - Il faut faire attention  la volumtrie et au nombre d'utilisateurs sur la base access car ce n'est pas spcifiquement une base de donnes...
    - A quel endroit la base access sera stocke? (tout le monde devant  y accder, il faudrait un partage rseau...),
    - Il est possible de faire ce que vous voulez  partir d'une liste sharepoint pour les donnes (dpend toujours du nombre de donnes) et d'une webpart personnelle permettant de te construire un formulaire aspx mais je ne suis pas convaincu du temps gagner  employer cette mthode.

Cordialement.

----------


## simounth

Bonjour,

merci pour ta rponse.
Je ne sais pas encore si tous les utilisateurs possdent infopath sur leur machine.
Mais je suis sr qu'ils possdent access.. Je pourrais donc crer ma base de donne sous access, et les utilisateurs pourraient la remplir  partir d'un formulaire access..
Un formulaire infopath est-il mieux qu'un formulaire access? Quelles sont les grosses diffrences?

merci

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

J'ai fait du Access dans une ancienne vie mais c'tait du Access 2000...
Donc je penses qu'entre temps le moteur de conception de formulaire  t largement revu.
Le design est trs facile en InfoPath et l'on peut utiliser facilement du code .Net dans le formulaire pour le rendre plus puissant.
Par contre tu retrouveras en access peut-tre plus de contrles (onglets, graphiques,...).

Mais pour la connexion de plusieurs personnes sur une seule et mme base, je ne prconiserai pas Access. Ce n'est pas un SGBD en puissance!
A voir en fonction du nombre d'utilisateur et du nombre d'accs concurrentiels ventuels.

----------

